# emerge con ~ è rischioso?

## abaddon83

Volevo chiedere se usare perennemente il make con scritto il ~x86 è pericoloso o meno, oppure se non si corre alcun rischio.

non vorrei rischiare di emergere cose che poi mi rendono instabile il sistema

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> Volevo chiedere se usare perennemente il make con scritto il ~x86 è pericoloso o meno, oppure se non si corre alcun rischio.
> 
> non vorrei rischiare di emergere cose che poi mi rendono instabile il sistema

 

Io personalmente non la uso ma molti di questo forum lo usano. Per rendere instabile il sistema non credo piu' che altro potresti incontrare un po' piu' spesso errori di compilazione o di ebuild errati.

----------

## shev

Imho se si fa differenza tra pacchetti stabili e pacchetti masked/testing esisterà pure un motivo... di certo se ci sono problemi con un sistema stabile ci si può "lamentare", se li si hanno con un sistema dichiaratamente in fase di testing non ci si può che lamentare con se stessi e rimboccarsi le mani per risolverli, dopotutto lo si doveva sapere che potevano esserci problemi.

Quindi di rischi ne corri, siine consapevole se fai questa scelta. Detto questo, io sto usando la versione ~ppc in questi giori e va bene, nessun guaio, però so che se ci potrebbero essero problemi e mi devrei sbattere per risolverli.

Se però non vuoi rischi rimani sullo stabile, tanto i pacchetti sono ugualmente recentissimi e se proprio serve puoi installare qualche pacchetto masked senza problemi.

Insomma, de gustibus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Io utilizzo una "versione ibrida". Tutto su stable (kernel, sistema "base" eccetera) tranne i pacchetti che mi interessano più aggiornati, tipo videogames, GIMP, gdesklets, Gaim, Yafray (motore di rendering per Blender) che essendo in un certo senso secondari posso rischiare di avere instabili... aggiungendoli al mio /etc/portage/package.keywords (o spesso anche al package.unmask) per far sì che il comando emerge -u non mi faccia donwgrades.

----------

## toro

personalmente io uso la versione ~x86 da diverso tempo e non ho mai avuto problemi... solo ogni tanto capita che qualche ebuild abbia qualche errore e male che vada non si riesce a aggiornare un pacchetto, ma solitamente in pochi giorni spunta gia' fuori una nuova revisione che mette tutto a posto... ovviamente nel caso qualcosa andasse storto usando pacchetti ~x86 (o ~vattelapesca) ci si puo' solo sfogare prendendo a calci il computer... ma pare faccia bene per lo stress!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Personalmente uso una versione x86... tranne se ho bisogno di qualcosa che non é ancora "buono" e in quel caso metto la versione ~x86.

Diciamo che é questione di scelte; come ti hanno può capitare che talvolta ci sia da sbattersi un poco per sistemare eventuali malfunzionamenti, ma se non ci fossero persone che lo fanno (e segnalano i bug) probabilmente staremmo ancora usando XFree 3.3  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

All'inizio volevo dare tutto ~86. Poi ci hoi ripensato ed ho effettuato una compilazione integrale stabile.

Metto gli  ~86 solo nei casi in cui il pacchetto ha una features interessante.

Non uso kde ~86 ad esempio ma uso gnucash ~x86 ed in questo caso ho dovuto mettere in ...packages anche le librerie dipendenti a ~x86.

Pur vero che alcuni ebuilds (es.: amule) sono mantenuti da lungo tempo in unstable inutilmente...

Ora sto scrivendo da un kernel (ck-sources) unstable...

----------

## koma

io sto usando ~x86 da una settimana... mi trovo bene nessun errore di compilazione per ora e sono iper aggiornato  :Smile: 

Gentoo r0x

----------

## iDarbert

Stesso qua, ~x86 e nessun problema  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Giusto per non far sembrare tutto bello con le versioni ~: ieri nel compilare kde mi sono accorto dei primi problemi probabilmente dovuti alla versione ~pcc che sto sperimentando, ovvero un sistematico segfault di diff che fa fallire diversi pacchetti. Ora ho da divertirmi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

uso ~x86 da diversi mesi, spesso ho errori di compilazione, ebuild errati e problemi piu o meno gravi.... detto questo ho sempre trovato tutto risolvibile con le informazioni trovate nel forum, sul bugzilla o con un pizzico di cervello..... morale della favola un problemino ogni tanto mi stuzzica l'intelletto e mi piace avere le ultime features di ogni programma

----------

## cloc3

Io sono un nubbio un po' spericolato, ma uso ~x86 da un bel po' e non ho avuto particolari problemi.

Per me i capi ci mettono il ~ per farci gasare un po', ma hanno già selezionato con una certa attenzione il software collocato sul portage.

Per le cose veramente hard, esistono altri gradi di mascheramento.

----------

## t0mcat

io uso quasi sempre ~x86, se mi accorgo che da problemi prima allento le cflags, poi casomai metto una versione "stable", ma non ho mai avuto problemi particolari.

----------

## silian87

Ti dico solo una cosa: io uso ~ppc da sempre, ed solo il kernel ppc, e pochissimi problemi! Su ~x86 ancora meno! Vai tranquillo, hai software piu' aggiornato. Tieniti solo stabile su pacchetti importanti tipo portage o kernel.

----------

## motaboy

Il bello di ~x86 (Che uso sempre!) è che in caso di problemi (rari) puoi scovare l'errore e postare la soluzione su bugzilla. Cosi sei felice di avere aiutato la comunità gentoo!   :Laughing: 

Qualcuno deve pur farlo questo "sporco" lavoro, altrimenti nessun pacchetto raggiungerebbe mai la x86 stabile.

Bye!

----------

## jdoe

io non ho _mai:_ usato la x86, sempre su ~x86... da novembre 2002... quando misi gentoo la prima volta: in verità non so nemmeno quanto sia più "stabile" la x86... dovrei provare, prima o poi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vificunero

Io uso ~x86 e problemini ci sono ... ma il bello è anche risolverli ... di solito poi appena esce gnome instabile di breakmygentoo metto pure quello.

----------

